# Bessey 5" Multipurpose Vise



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like a great buy


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Once Again , your video doesn't work…nice looking vice though : )


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey thewoodworker01, I'm wondering how your vise is still holding up, since I'm considering buying the same vise from Lowe's. Thanks.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Finally got to watch your video. How is the vise holding up ? How much did you pay for it ?
thanks.


----------

